

Startup Quote: Matt Rutledge, founder, Woot - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2054715760

======
raychancc
Everybody’s chasing that leading edge, but there’s an awful lot of opportunity
in the trailing edge.

\- Matt Rutledge (@snapster)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2054715760>

